# First litter of ten.



## paddycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Firstly heres some pics of Sophie still carrying her litter...(I didn't want to disturb her yesterday, and she gave birth that night, I'm glad I didn't pick her up at all...)

  

And here is Medium Daddy Dave...

   

And the bubbymoos! Being only one day old, a shot from under the cage bin is all your getting just now i'm afraid :3

[img=http://s15.postimg.org/lujjbn7sn/IMG_20150609_093006.jpg]

I'll only take one photo for now, don't want to bother mum too much, right gotta make some scrambled egg for Sophie and her sister charlie who's flopped on the babies in the photo.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations!  Very exciting.


----------



## paddycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol, i gave her some scrambled eggs for breakkie till she got bored of it, then removed it. And thanks patricia, but i'm pretty sure it's the mousies who should get the congrats, hehe. Three cheers for Sophie and Dave!
I'll take another photo from the underside of the bin tomorrow :3
For now i'm happy to hear a squeep or two as mum and her sister moves about atop the kittens :3

I can't imagine the colours and patterns i'm gonna get from the babies, I hope they are all differnt for easy naming.
Anyone got any helpful genetics links for me to brush up on?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, Dave looks like a Black Piebald (aa ss). And my guess for Sophie is Dove Piebald (aa pp ss), altough extremely bad pictures.  So basically, a Dove is a pink-eyed black. All of the babies will be Piebald, because it's recessive and both parents are it. If my guess about the colours are right, all of the babies will be Black and, if Dave carries p, also Dove. Unless they carry something else in common, that's all you'll get.


----------



## paddycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh epic!

Sophie has pink eyes, it's faint, and yeah it makes black go grey. I remember that from a level biology.
Thanks for your help, I can now do some more reading up and draw a few punnet squares? I think that's what they are called.

Just as a joke this is what was going through my head at first when you started talking to me, and before my morning coffee, on something I could barely remember...






"...First day of school fella's."


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, there you have it.  And that link made me laugh.
On hiiret.fi you can find more about varieties and genetics, and yes, they're called punnett squares.


----------



## paddycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Firstly, a better shot of sophie.









Now, onto the bubbies, first at 4 days old. If you do a count, you'll see 12 babies, not ten, I should rename this topic!



















And taken today, 6 days old, in their new nest ( I HAD to help move them, the tank stunk.)




























D'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...
I haven't sexed them yet, I guessed i'd just wait till week two.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look very lovely  You should be able to sex them properly around 9 days old, give or take.


----------



## paddycat (Mar 25, 2015)

hrm...There are three more babies in the tank. Newborns. 
Okay, how long does it take before mum "could" have her second litter from dual insemination? Surely not a week?
Could this be a small litter from the nanny mouse who somehow got knocked up?
Three miracle mousie births. bwah, NO MORE! hehe. I feel like I should name them all Zeus. "Hey Zeus"...Gettit?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They're definitely not from the Mum of the first litter, so if there's another girl in the tank with her, they're from her. With three babies she could easily hide pregnancy. 
Mice can get pregnant again just a few hours after giving birth, but are pregnant for 19-21 days.


----------



## paddycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, I had heard females can get pregnant twice from one mating, or something along those lines. But yeas, the count is from 10- 15 Aproximately.
I'll post a pic of the second "not-so-nanny" in the next post after a day or two so i don't disturb them too much.

First litter 08/06/15 Dave + Sophie= 12 bubs (Five black rest Dove).
Second litter 15/06/15 Dave + Charlie (brown piebald) = 4 Bubs.

luckily i have a few friends wanting pet mice for themselves after hearing dave singing.
yus, he's a musical mouse, and not like this...






still makes me cringe...


----------



## paddycat (Mar 25, 2015)

Heres an update, i had to clean half the tank, move the babies and nest material, Only reason is due to cage smelling oddly of vomit, must be something due to birth.

So i cleaned one half of tank, left it overnight, then moved babies next day and cleaned other side of tank, no more smell. (Honestly It was retch-worthy vomit aroma.)

Heres a pic of the whole litter moved into a nice safe and clean corner of tank.










Can really tell the difference between the newborns and the week olds. and it's only been a week, cor blimey.


----------

